# sincere questions to SASers



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

so we ask questions about SASers and they answer them if they want to.

questions should be somewhat sincere. for example asking a question because you want to see how X person is doing with respect to Y, or because you think you might learn something about X from the answer would both be sincere motivations.

gif-format questions *and* answers are not allowed. pictures that summarize or enhance a thoughful answer are on the other hand very welcome.

all forum rules apply

(i just like to make and reference rules because i like pretending to be official. they won't actually be enforced. but please do abide by them).

==================================

@fireisthecleanser - how come he likes punk music

@probablyoffline - does she have anymore comics that have not seen the light of SAS

@isabelle50 - what is it like to make a thread-changing post in S&C

@theaterofhope - what does he think about the anthropic principle

@unamedspecies - is she packing her own lunch now and if so how has that been

@cletis - how do his political views diverge from those of his late father

@anomalous - do you have any thoughts on the forecasts of hurricane sandy or of the media coverage surrounding those forecasts

@milleniumman - does he save money from his job.

@barrete - what was the food like at the inpatient facility.

@komorikun - what places are looking like the top contenders for where you might emigrate to.

@neuromorphish - what is one scene from hpmor she liked

@kiirby - what developmental stage did his puppy recently pass

@basuraeuropea - what is the phenotype of one of his traits

@dragongirl - when did she decide to ignore spelling conventions

@straightarrows - how come he uses the colors blue and red and not some other colors. and if he wants to say anything about commas,,,, it would be cool.

@papersamurai - what inspired him to make a personal website. '

@typemismatch - did he like swimming when he was a young kid

@anxious dreamer - what is a physics concept or physics-related thing that she liked learning

@brassica- what does he like to do in town


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

He's about 11 weeks old at the moment, and going into the 2nd socialisation period. He was supposed to start going to puppy classes yesterday but he has kennel cough so he had to stay at home. He is scared of cars and interested in snails.

Here is a picture for the kind enquiry:










@enfield - What motivates you to keep making amusing, considered posts when most of the rest of the forum is drowning in horrible rubbish.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I hate to be the official thread ***** but I thought we couldn't post GIFs/images/memes etc. LOL just kidding. Not. Yes I am. Not really...



> @brassilia - what does he like to do in town


Town or _Down Town_? 
Hmmmmmmm. 
To be honest I don't have much of a "life". I don't often go to town, if you're on about my local town, then there's not much to do other than pretend I'm better than everyone else as everyone does there (they're all privileged and posh you know). If I'm spending a day in London town then I like walking, I think walking is the best way to get around as that way you can avoid the slow moving traffic and navigate through the crowded narrow streets, feeling a sense of history (you know how much I appreciate history). I love Chinese food, so China town is one of my favourites, there's a really good gourmet burger restaurant somewhere (I can't remember where), maybe visit the Egyptian section in Harrods but not buy anything, and avoid the animal rights activists standing outside. I love to eat Belgian waffles with warm chocolate sauce on a cold, rainy day Mmmm...The one thing I like most about my local city is that every time I'm there, I feel like a tourist. There's so much to it, yet it is the only place I will truly feel at home. Awwwww.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

@Daniel C, what do you _dislike_ most about the British Isles? 

@mario11, is there an episode of Friends you haven't seen? :teeth

@enfield, what's it like being in a San Francisco earthquake? :afr

@Chopper Majeure, which do you prefer: the 80s or Azis? :boogie

@Daktoria, how you get so clever? :idea

@Zeppelin, if you had to kill one member of Led Zeppelin who would you kill? :eek


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

@ShadyGFX, wassup?! 

@StrangePeaches, what's your favourite colour? 

@shelbster18, which do you prefer:  or :blah? 

@Smiley The Super Freak, why did you steal my bananas?! :wife

@tannasg, where did Mr. Grumpy go?? :sus

@TheFather, who do you swear loyalty to: The Queen or Pink Floyd? :b


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Great stuf. Especially straightarrows Questions. Lol!

(it's weird, I was just thinking bout the same thing)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @Daniel C, what do you _dislike_ most about the British Isles?


There are a few things that I shall enumerate here:

- The fact that they produced Coldplay, U2, and that recent boyband I forgot the name of.
- Their euroscepticism. :no
- The fact that they steal away all our good football players.
- The fact that, without them, New York would still be in Dutch hands and everyone would be speaking Dutch today (well, probably not, but I like to think so).

That's all I can think of. However, I'd like to stress the fact that the positive things outnumber the negative things at a ratio of approximately 120:1. For the wellbeing of this thread I shall not further specify them.

I could ask some questions myself but due to my pusillaminous nature I think I'll pass.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> @basuraeuropea - what is the phenotype of one of his traits


i don't understand the above given the context in which phenotype is used, but i have the phenotype of the average spaniard - one of the european and near-east mediterranean on a broader scale, and a catalan in are more narrow phenotypical senses. que visquin els països catalans i la gent catalana!

@enfield - i lived in san francisco for a number of years as i completed my undergraduate education at the jesuit university of san francisco. i lived in the area immediately to the east of USF as well as the duboce triangle - where in the city do you live and do you enjoy living in both your neighbourhood and san francisco as a whole?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> @shelbster18, which do you prefer:  or :blah?


I prefer :blah.

@Monotony: What makes you angry the most? :mum


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

kiirby said:


> He's about 11 weeks old at the moment, and going into the 2nd socialisation period. He was supposed to start going to puppy classes yesterday but he has kennel cough so he had to stay at home. He is scared of cars and interested in snails.
> 
> Here is a picture for the kind enquiry:
> 
> ...


aw i remember when you posted that picture of you and him in the car the day you had picked him up like it was yesterday. he is really growing up! and that is a really nice picture (and it made me realize i needed to append the rules!).

i think everyone i asked a question to are among the people making amusing or considered posts. so i would say they do :b.



Brasilia said:


> Town or _Down Town_?
> Hmmmmmmm.
> To be honest I don't have much of a "life". I don't often go to town, if you're on about my local town, then there's not much to do other than pretend I'm better than everyone else as everyone does there (they're all privileged and posh you know). If I'm spending a day in London town then I like walking, I think walking is the best way to get around as that way you can avoid the slow moving traffic and navigate through the crowded narrow streets, feeling a sense of history (you know how much I appreciate history). I love Chinese food, so China town is one of my favourites, there's a really good gourmet burger restaurant somewhere (I can't remember where), maybe visit the Egyptian section in Harrods but not buy anything, and avoid the animal rights activists standing outside. I love to eat Belgian waffles with warm chocolate sauce on a cold, rainy day Mmmm...The one thing I like most about my local city is that every time I'm there, I feel like a tourist. There's so much to it, yet it is the only place I will truly feel at home. Awwwww.


i didn't know you appreciated history a lot! i asked because it sounded like you liked to go certain places rather than stay in the university library all day (and you mentioned a town). i like feeling the sense of history too because it feels staggering and immense. and i wonder how humans did so much in so few days. i thought i was more alone in this but it turned out he was also the same way. (in some ways it surprised me but he is someone who knows a lot of history. i just didn't know he connected that history to the present day in thew way that made him like to imagine for example san francisco used to be like and how it got to be how it is).



Brasilia said:


> @enfield, what's it like being in a San Francisco earthquake? :afr


when it starts i always hope it won't escalate (i'm pretty sure earthquakes don't work like that but still i always hope that) and i stand or sit still paralyzed by suspense and fear. after the earthquake my family discusses the magnitude and then we turn on the tv or look it up online to see who was closest (one time i argued a lot with my mom about how she couldn't be sure it was a low-magnitude earthquake because what if it was a big one but it was far away so it _felt _small. of course big earthquakes are so much rarer and their increased radius and reach doesn't compensate for that but i still wanted to shake her conviction. but she wouldn't even acknowledge it was possible). i get paralyzed by other things too, like by things that kept going bump in the night when i was younger or by large spiders when i registered them when i was older.



basuraeuropea said:


> i don't understand the above given the context in which phenotype is used, but i have the phenotype of the average spaniard - one of the european and near-east mediterranean on a broader scale, and a catalan in are more narrow phenotypical senses. que visquin els països catalans i la gent catalana!
> 
> @enfield - i lived in san francisco for a number of years as i completed my undergraduate education at the jesuit university of san francisco. i lived in the area immediately to the east of USF as well as the duboce triangle - where in the city do you live and do you enjoy living in both your neighbourhood and san francisco as a whole?


i live west of USF near the ocean. i like my neighbourhood. it's pretty quiet and low crime for being a place with a fair amount of apartments i think. i often find it coincidental that a lot of people i read about or am familiar with reside here or around here, or that events relating to some of the things i follow happen here a lot. i guess i like... the rent control? our apartment is severely rent-controlled, so if my mom moves (which she is planning too) i will probably want to take full advantage of that, perhaps for as long as her name can stay on the lease.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why do I like punk music? Why do I like punk music? I think the better question is, why don't _you_ like punk music? I like punk music because it's just like any other form of music except for the fact that we did it harder, we did it faster, and we definitely did it with more love baby, UH! You can't take that away from us. No seriously, I do like it because it's hard but not heavy, fast and short, full of all this energy, I love a lot of messages it's about and because it's nice sounding music.

@enfield What's your real name? What type of music do you enjoy? 
@basuraeuropea How come this is like the second time I've ever seen you in the Just For Fun section?
@feelingfire Hi, how are you? 
@shelbster18 How's it going with that male friend of yours? Did he accept and like the shirt? Have you gone out since then?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I......I..........I have no idea what u are talking about.................Mr brasilia......

@Brasilia:Why that avatar?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I prefer :blah.
> 
> @Monotony: What makes you angry the most? :mum


Humans :wife


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This game is quite fun,chaps.

But remmember stupid questions get stupid answers(I don't care,go crazy!)


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

> @isabelle50 - what is it like to make a thread-changing post in S&C


There is no power in the universe that can change S&C or the minds of the people who occupy it. We're all pretty much crazies.

@enfield: How do you know so much about animals?
@Daktoria: What made you first start thinking about feminism
@Picklenose: you will probably never see this... but why are you so afraid of the government?

Those are a little heavy, something lighter...

@everyone: what is your all-time favorite thread?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> @shelbster18 How's it going with that male friend of yours? Did he accept and like the shirt? Have you gone out since then?


I'm still talking to him. The last time he texted me was like a few days ago. He still hasn't gotten that shirt. >_< I haven't seen him in like over a month.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

enfield said:


> @straightarrows - how come he uses the colors blue and red and not some other colors. and if he wants to say anything about commas,,,, it would be cool.


I've wanted to ask this for the longest time,,, 
Based on his posts, I don't think English is his first language. My theory is that he means to say... instead of ,,,

No one knows for sure though. Straightarrows, why do you do this? Just woundering


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @Zeppelin, if you had to kill one member of Led Zeppelin who would you kill? :eek


LOL, um, John Bonham because he's already dead... But for the alive members, I really like Robert Plant and Jimmy Page, so I would keep them alive, sorry John Paul Jones. 

-------

@Barrete - Do you listen to Marilyn Monroe sing Kennedy happy birthday on your birthday?

@ Brasilia- If Hillary Clinton was running against Reagan in an election who would you vote for?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> @basuraeuropea How come this is like the second time I've ever seen you in the Just For Fun section?


i'm not a fun person.

fireisthecleanser - why are you so argumentative? too many chanclas thrown your way.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> i'm not a fun person.
> 
> fireisthecleanser - why are you so argumentative? too many chanclas thrown your way.


Yeah I figured you weren't fun.

And argumentative? I'm not argumentative! You're the one who's argumentative.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I've wanted to ask this for the longest time,,,
> Based on his posts, I don't think English is his first language. My theory is that he means to say... instead of ,,,
> 
> No one knows for sure though. Straightarrows, why do you do this? Just woundering


Lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Smiley The Super Freak said:


> @Brasilia:Why that avatar?


Dunno, Hilz looks awesome - why do you miss Reagan? I miss him too :/



Zeppelin said:


> @ Brasilia- If Hillary Clinton was running against Reagan in an election who would you vote for?


My gut instinct and all for what I stand for would tell me Reagan. But when I come to think about it, Hilz has always been a favourable Secretary of State in my opinion, and she and her husband made the United States richer than it has ever been. But is she president material? I don't know about that. I just like Reagan's voice, so I'd vote for him


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

enfield said:


> @probablyoffline - does she have anymore comics that have not seen the light of SAS


No(and that's probably for the best).

@Enfield: You seem to find things that you like about most people. Is that a fair assumption?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

@straightarrows What country are you from?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im abit confused by this thread lol  

So. U choose a person at random and ask them a question and they can answer if they want to? (lol sorry im not the brighitest person in the world ^_^) 

Ok not sure if this is right but im gna give it ago  lol. XD

@probably offline - whats Sweden like as a country lol ^_^

oh god my post is so dumb im just gna post it and close my eyes


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

enfield said:


> @typemismatch - did he like swimming when he was a young kid


When I was a child I used to enjoy going swimming, but this of course was before the incident with the dead donkey. Swimming in the pool was fine but thinking about all those weird and often wonderful (but more often not-so-wonderful, in fact often pretty-freaking-terrifying) creatures of the deep really put me off dipping my big toe in the salty waters. Anyway one day my great uncle second removed from the left convinced me that there was nothing in the sea but friendly fishes i.e. Nemo from Finding Nemo (he was a visionary my uncle and predicted the rise of the computer animated film in all it's technical glory and story-telling prowess). Anyway, so what happened was I stuck my big toe in the water and it wasn't so bad. It felt kind of wet - you get the idea. So I ventured forth unto the great unknown depths of the oceans (i.e. I went in waist deep). Then I felt something touch my leg. At first I thought it was the lead singer from Spandau Ballet because I could also hear someone singing the song "Gold" and it seemed like it was coming from underneath. At this point I felt a surge of confidence and trust in the sea that I had unto this point never believed I could posses, and so delved down under to ask for an autograph. Then the moment that will remain with me to the day I reach about 40 and start to forget things, I was there under the sea staring into the eyes of a dead donkey. It had breeze blocks chained to each of it's four legs to weigh it down, I guessed some kind of mafia hit but I couldn't figure out why, why had they wanted it dead - had it seen something it shouldn't? was it blackmailing them? did it know too much? I ran from the sea like a Brazilian beaver farmer runs from a crowd of Brazilian beaver farmer haters, I ran into my uncle (second removed from the left)'s arms and asked him: Why uncle? why? why did they have to kill the donkey? I've never been in the sea again, you don't know what your going to find.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

@Daniel C - how the hell do you know the word pusillanimous, are you reading dictionaries or am I just being thick. Now I know the dutch word for pusillanimous which is kleinmoedig (according to Mr Google), I'm going to use this word often.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

@enfield - why did you create this thread?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I wanted to ask @Gurosan, what's it like living in Latvia? I'm curious even though I wouldn't consider it.

also, I'm intrigued by @komorikun's abroad trips, what influenced you to travel to Japan?

And 


Twelve Keyz said:


> I've wanted to ask this for the longest time,,,
> Based on his posts, I don't think English is his first language. My theory is that he means to say... instead of ,,,
> 
> No one knows for sure though. Straightarrows, why do you do this? Just woundering


that too.

I don't think I have any other questions. I'm always interested in foreign countries that others have been to and why certain people type so weird.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

> @Enfield: You seem to find things that you like about most people. Is that a fair assumption?


i don't think that's a fair assumption :b.

but i like this quote from another poster



> "No matter how unsuccessful you are in life, no matter how much you leech off society, no matter how little intelligence you have, you still are an object of sociological/psychological curiosity."





B l o s s o m said:


> @enfield - why did you create this thread?


i wanted to ask something about someone but in a way so other people might provide input. that didn't seem like enough of a reason for a thread and i thought it might be fun to ask a lot of people something. so it wouldn't seem like me just asking things i pretended i had devised a game.

@blossom - why did you create the hug thread? 



typemismatch said:


> When I was a child I used to enjoy going swimming, but this of course was before the incident with the dead donkey. Swimming in the pool was fine but thinking about all those weird and often wonderful (but more often not-so-wonderful, in fact often pretty-freaking-terrifying) creatures of the deep really put me off dipping my big toe in the salty waters. Anyway one day my great uncle second removed from the left convinced me that there was nothing in the sea but friendly fishes i.e. Nemo from Finding Nemo (he was a visionary my uncle and predicted the rise of the computer animated film in all it's technical glory and story-telling prowess). Anyway, so what happened was I stuck my big toe in the water and it wasn't so bad. It felt kind of wet - you get the idea. So I ventured forth unto the great unknown depths of the oceans (i.e. I went in waist deep). Then I felt something touch my leg. At first I thought it was the lead singer from Spandau Ballet because I could also hear someone singing the song "Gold" and it seemed like it was coming from underneath. At this point I felt a surge of confidence and trust in the sea that I had unto this point never believed I could posses, and so delved down under to ask for an autograph. Then the moment that will remain with me to the day I reach about 40 and start to forget things, I was there under the sea staring into the eyes of a dead donkey. It had breeze blocks chained to each of it's four legs to weigh it down, I guessed some kind of mafia hit but I couldn't figure out why, why had they wanted it dead - had it seen something it shouldn't? was it blackmailing them? did it know too much? I ran from the sea like a Brazilian beaver farmer runs from a crowd of Brazilian beaver farmer haters, I ran into my uncle (second removed from the left)'s arms and asked him: Why uncle? why? why did they have to kill the donkey? I've never been in the sea again, you don't know what your going to find.


i love this answer. it is so crazy. omg a donkey? and you were young. poor kid to have to encounter that .


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Im abit confused by this thread lol
> 
> So. U choose a person at random and ask them a question and they can answer if they want to? (lol sorry im not the brighitest person in the world ^_^)
> 
> ...


At the moment it's very dark and cold.

(but I love living here)


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

> i wanted to ask something about someone but in a way so other people might provide input. that didn't seem like enough of a reason for a thread and i thought it might be fun to ask a lot of people something. so it wouldn't seem like me just asking things i pretended i had devised a game.


Ingenious! But now I want to ferret out the 'real' questions.....


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> @straightarrows What country are you from?


i know  - but he threw a fit last time i revealed the country.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> i know  - but he threw a fit last time i revealed the country.


@basuraeuropea What country is straightarrows from? And why the hell did you quote me twice?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

@straightarrows ,,,


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> @basuraeuropea What country is straightarrows from? And why the hell did you quote me twice?


fire - i cannot tell you lest he throw another grand fit.

and i quoted you twice? because i'm pretty sure i only quoted you once and looking at the page i only see one quote. if you mean why did i quote you more than once over a period of time within various threads, well, then that's a different story.

@zerix - do you browse all sections of the site regularly? i suppose if you respond i'll have my answer.

xoxoxo,

armenia <3


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> @komorikun - what places are looking like the top contenders for where you might emigrate to.


I'm not leaving the country anymore. It's too hard to get permanent residency somewhere else. I'm just going to move somewhere warmer than the bay area.

Ideally I'd like to live somewhere warm all year round that has a great subway system but such a city does not exist (at least not in the US), so I'll have to make some concessions. Does such a city exist in the world? Hong Kong or Singapore maybe? I don't really want to live in Asia again.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> fire - i cannot tell you lest he throw another grand fit.
> 
> and i quoted you twice? because i'm pretty sure i only quoted you once and looking at the page i only see one quote. if you mean why did i quote you more than once over a period of time within various threads, well, then that's a different story.


Oh man, that's too bad. If only there were some way for two people on SAS to have a private conversation, but alas, no such feature exists. Oh darn!

And yes you quoted me twice. I got two messages saying you quoted me, and two emails.

@Cam1 What zombie universe would you want to live in? The Walking Dead one with the slow-coming-back-to-life zombies or the 28 Days Later with the seriously pissed off, but otherwise normal, "zombies" or Zombieland or...?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh man, that's too bad. If only there were some way for two people on SAS to have a private conversation, but alas, no such feature exists. Oh darn!
> 
> And yes you quoted me twice. I got two messages saying you quoted me, and two emails.
> 
> @Cam1 What zombie universe would you want to live in? The Walking Dead one with the slow-coming-back-to-life zombies or the 28 Days Later with the seriously pissed off, but otherwise normal, "zombies" or Zombieland or...?


i pmed you twice this evening/morning and you didn't respond! i was quite upset, so upset that it brought a tear to my eye and you know what? i have just the perfect oprah gif to express this sentiment, but i won't use it because i'm following the goddamn rules!!!

now, if you'll excuse me, i must start my day!

p.s. i'll tell you later. i promise.

p.p.s. i didn't quote you twice.

p.p.p.s. @enfield - can i use gifs now?

p.p.p.p.s. a question for cam? really?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I had no idea this thread existed lol


Brasilia said:


> @ShadyGFX, wassup?!


The sky :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

enfield said:


> so we ask questions about SASers and they answer them if they want to.
> 
> questions should be somewhat sincere. for example asking a question because you want to see how X person is doing with respect to Y, or because you think you might learn something about X from the answer would both be sincere motivations.
> 
> ...


I try, but bills are bills. There is also the situation of my house that I have been trying to resolve. Otherwise, I have my 401K and savings - it's all good. Yes, I save money.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> armenia <3


Wait a minute wait a minute hold up here - so straightarrows is from Armenia?


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

enfield said:


> i don't think that's a fair assumption :b.
> 
> but i like this quote from another poster
> 
> ...


I created the hug thread to allow people to feel that there's someone who cares for them even though it would be just a virtual hug. Some people might not see the purpose of it at all, but it's a nice way to express our caring for one another. At times even I sought refuge in that thread, and it helped that there were people who were willing to understand.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Wait a minute wait a minute hold up here - so straightarrows is from Armenia?


no, zerix is armenian. <3


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> no, zerix is armenian. <3


My guess is that straightarrows is from south-west Asia, which hardly narrows it down.

Edit: so is Kim Kardashian - quite a coincidence you might say...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

@Brasilia: Please explain in 5 words what makes Oprah Winfrey the woman above all women.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> My guess is that straightarrows is from south-west Asia, which hardly narrows it down.
> 
> Edit: so is Kim Kardashian - quite a coincidence you might say...


kardashian is half armenian and armenia is in that grey euro/asia zone that isn't quite the middle east but not quite eastern europe either located by georgia and turkey. that area isn't southwest asia at all. girl, get your facts straight(arrows).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> kardashian is half armenian and armenia is in that grey euro/asia zone that isn't quite the middle east but not quite eastern europe either located by georgia and turkey. that area isn't southwest asia at all. girl, get your facts straight(arrows).


Well Mr. Speaker, don't test my geography - I got an A* in my GCSE's (I just made that up I got a C). I know its a region considered to be both Europe (for some absurd reason) and Asia, I was merely referring to your bff K.Kardetc. and your Armenia reference,,,,,,straightarrows is another issue. Def from south-west asia.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Well Mr. Speaker, don't test my geography - I got an A* in my GCSE's (I just made that up I got a C). I know its a region considered to be both Europe (for some absurd reason) and Asia, I was merely referring to your bff K.Kardetc. and your Armenia reference,,,,,,straightarrows is another issue. Def from south-west asia.


the blue string of commas was a very nice straightarrowian touch. ahahaha.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

B l o s s o m said:


> I created the hug thread to allow people to feel that there's someone who cares for them even though it would be just a virtual hug. Some people might not see the purpose of it at all, but it's a nice way to express our caring for one another. At times even I sought refuge in that thread, and it helped that there were people who were willing to understand.


I like that idea 

@Brasilia - Hillary or Oprah if you had to be stranded with one on a deserted island... This is a very serious question, take your time to answer. :lol

@Blossom - You teach right? How do you like teaching, do you enjoy it?

@Everyone - What kind of threads irritate you the most?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> i pmed you twice this evening/morning and you didn't respond! i was quite upset, so upset that it brought a tear to my eye and you know what? i have just the perfect oprah gif to express this sentiment, but i won't use it because i'm following the goddamn rules!!!
> 
> now, if you'll excuse me, i must start my day!
> 
> ...


**** dude, how many p's do you need? Are you having bladder problems? It comes with age bro. Go get a prostate exam.
And yes you did.
And why the hell can I not ask Cam? I stopped liking him as a crush, not as a person. How come you didn't make a big deal out of my question to feelingfire?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> **** dude, how many p's do you need? Are you having bladder problems? It comes with age bro. Go get a prostate exam.
> And yes you did.
> And why the hell can I not ask Cam? I stopped liking him as a crush, not as a person. How come you didn't make a big deal out of my question to feelingfire?


i didn't see your feelingfire question. your cam question was only mentioned because it was right in front of my face because it was attached to a message directed at me.

let's get back to you ignoring me. oh, and forget finding that sassy friend to help you along, girl, you've got all the sass in the world. but remember that convo we had on good sass vs bad sass? yeah...

and perhaps i won't tell you. perhaps i'll break my promise.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> i didn't see your feelingfire question. your cam question was only mentioned because it was right in front of my face because it was attached to a message directed at me.
> 
> let's get back to you ignoring me. oh, and forget finding that sassy friend to help you along, girl, you've got all the sass in the world. but remember that convo we had on good sass vs bad sass? yeah...
> 
> and perhaps i won't tell you. perhaps i'll break my promise.


You ungrateful brat. I set you up for a good joke and you don't even take the chance. I don't even know why I bother with you :no

And dude I can't help ignoring you. Yesterday I didn't get your messages and now today the whole chat thing as disappeared! It's as if... it was never there. *X-Files theme plays*


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I like that idea
> 
> @Brasilia - Hillary or Oprah if you had to be stranded with one on a deserted island... This is a very serious question, take your time to answer. :lol
> 
> ...


I'm still a student teacher in my final year at uni but I've had teaching placements. I'm enthusiastic about teaching students new concepts, discussing with them, and helping them in their own situations. I want to make a difference to their lives as well through my teaching.

.. Re. your other question: The threads which I dislike would be those that insult people without any regard of what others might feel.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You ungrateful brat. I set you up for a good joke and you don't even take the chance. I don't even know why I bother with you :no
> 
> And dude I can't help ignoring you. Yesterday I didn't get your messages and now today the whole chat thing as disappeared! It's as if... it was never there. *X-Files theme plays*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


>


**GAAAAAAAAASP*
*You... you broke enfield's GIF rule! How dare you. Off with her head!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I like that idea
> 
> @Brasilia - Hillary or Oprah if you had to be stranded with one on a deserted island... This is a very serious question, take your time to answer. :lol
> 
> @Everyone - What kind of threads irritate you the most?


Indeed, a tough question. I have to take into account how resourceful each of these women are, whether they'll be able to assist me in my battle for survival or whether they'd end up eating all the food *cough* Oprah *cough*. This is hard, Hilz is a brilliant Secretary of State, she'll definitely come in handy when dealing with any native peoples we may encounter, then again at least Oprah can give me marriage advice while we're stranded. To be honest Hilz looks like a whiny ***** sometimes, so I'll have to go with good ol' faithful Opie.

And I detest the 'Ban the Person Above You' thread: uke

@ACCV93 Duuude - I can't believe I didn't ask you a question! So here it it:
Cats or Dogs? CATS or DOGS?!?!?! - cruel question I know, sorry - though I expect a 2000 word essay by Monday


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> **GAAAAAAAAASP*
> *You... you broke enfield's GIF rule! How dare you. Off with her head!


it was going to be broken sooner or later. i was just the rebel to do it first.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @ACCV93 *Duuude* - I can't believe I didn't ask you a question! So here it it:
> Cats or Dogs? CATS or DOGS?!?!?! - cruel question I know, sorry - though I expect a 2000 word essay by Monday












okay, i'm done now. i really am.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> it was going to be broken sooner or later. i was just the rebel to do it first.


Yeah you a rebel. What are you going to do now? "Steal" another doughnut?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah you a rebel. What are you going to do now? "Steal" another doughnut?


@homersimpson - why are doughnuts so delicious?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Isabelle50 said:


> There is no power in the universe that can change S&C or the minds of the people who occupy it. We're all pretty much crazies.
> 
> @enfield: How do you know so much about animals?
> 
> Ingenious! But now I want to ferret out the 'real' questions.....


i like how you post a lot in S&C. what is kind of mysterious to me about S&C is how much attention it receives.

i don't know so much about animals. i think i divulged most of my knowledge about animals to this forum already, which includes knowing a tiny bit about elephant cognition and a tiny bit about baboon troops :b

the questions were all formulated with approximately the same sincerity. the order was basically the descending order in which they appear (ingenious!, i know).



basuraeuropea said:


> i pmed you twice this evening/morning and you didn't respond! i was quite upset, so upset that it brought a tear to my eye and you know what? i have just the perfect oprah gif to express this sentiment, but i won't use it because i'm following the goddamn rules!!!
> 
> now, if you'll excuse me, i must start my day!
> 
> ...


_officially,_ i have to side with the rules. but _unofficially_ i can say i wouldn't hold anything against any rule breakers. and i know there comes a time when a gif exchange might actually help a serious thread rather than harm it.

sometimes people say the wrong things but you give them another chance :b.



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why do I like punk music? Why do I like punk music? I think the better question is, why don't _you_ like punk music? I like punk music because it's just like any other form of music except for the fact that we did it harder, we did it faster, and we definitely did it with more love baby, UH! You can't take that away from us. No seriously, I do like it because it's hard but not heavy, fast and short, full of all this energy, I love a lot of messages it's about and because it's nice sounding music.
> 
> @enfield What's your real name? What type of music do you enjoy?


my name is austen

oh i wondered if you liked the messages. i think i would like the messages. 
to me it's not really that nice sounding. but my exposure to it is limited to some video you posted that i pressed play on out of curiosity. yeah most types of music sound nice to me i think as long as it's not too slow or fast or loud or contains too many banging sounds. i don't particularly feel compelled to listen to nice sounding music though (and i don't follow the progress of any musicians bands, etc). when my mom plays the radio in the car on long car rides i appreciate that a lot though (she listens to some acoustic radio station; everything it plays is nice). i would listen to music on the bus maybe but i just read books for now.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I'm not leaving the country anymore. It's too hard to get permanent residency somewhere else. I'm just going to move somewhere warmer than the bay area.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to live somewhere warm all year round that has a great subway system but such a city does not exist (at least not in the US), so I'll have to make some concessions. Does such a city exist in the world? Hong Kong or Singapore maybe? I don't really want to live in Asia again.


i meant places you might emigrate to _within the united states_. yeah i didn't think you were considering emigrating outside of the united states. i think i misused the word emigrate.

@ komorikun - i didn't know you cared about being next to a developed subway system. do you not want to drive? (i don't want to drive). and basuraeuropea told me how there is a significant Japanese population in southern brazil. did you stay in that area and do you have extended family or connections to Japanese people in brazil or something?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> my name is austen
> 
> oh i wondered if you liked the messages. i think i would like the messages.
> to me it's not really that nice sounding. but my exposure to it is limited to some video you posted that i pressed play on out of curiosity. yeah most types of music sound nice to me i think as long as it's not too slow or fast or loud or contains too many banging sounds. i don't particularly feel compelled to listen to nice sounding music though (and i don't follow the progress of any musicians bands, etc). when my mom plays the radio in the car on long car rides i appreciate that a lot though (she listens to some acoustic radio station; everything it plays is nice). i would listen to music on the bus maybe but i just read books for now.


Do you spell your name with an 'i' or an 'e'?

Which video was it that you saw? There are definitely different types of punk music. Too be honest though, I haven't been listening to too much of it. I think that's reserved for when my mood is crappier and I feel happier nowadays so I've been listening to more ska music. Punk ska actually but that's because most of the regular ska is too slow sounding for me. I too appreciate all some a few of the songs my parents play on the radio


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Do you spell your name with an 'i' or an 'e'?
> 
> Which video was it that you saw? There are definitely different types of punk music. Too be honest though, I haven't been listening to too much of it. I think that's reserved for when my mood is crappier and I feel happier nowadays so I've been listening to more ska music. Punk ska actually but that's because most of the regular ska is too slow sounding for me. I too appreciate all some a few of the songs my parents play on the radio


he typed 'austEn'.

madre mía.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> @Cam1 What zombie universe would you want to live in? The Walking Dead one with the slow-coming-back-to-life zombies or the 28 Days Later with the seriously pissed off, but otherwise normal, "zombies" or Zombieland or...?


Walking Dead zombies for sure. They're extremely weak and slow and seem pretty easy to kill. I'd probably **** a brick if one of those extremely fast zombies came at me (Dawn of the Dead). I've never seen 28 days later tbh, but it's on my to watch list! I'd also be okay with Zombieland zombies... especially if Emma Stone comes with 'em 

@FireIsTheCleanser:

Joseph Gordon Leavitt as Batman in the Justice League movie. Yes or no?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

@typemismatch: Is orange juice your favorite thing to drink?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> he typed 'austEn'.
> 
> madre mía.


Dude shut the **** up. How many "AustEn's" have you ever seen? Now how many "AustIn's" have you ever seen? Screw your mom. Which coincidentally is what I was doing last night. OHHHHHH! OHHHHHHH! OOOOOH! OOOOH! OOOHHH! That's not people jeering at your burn, that's the sounds your madre was making. OHHHHHH! OHHHHHHH! OOOOOH! OOOOH! OOOHHH! _Those_ are the people jeering.



Cam1 said:


> Walking Dead zombies for sure. They're extremely weak and slow and seem pretty easy to kill. I'd probably **** a brick if one of those extremely fast zombies came at me (Dawn of the Dead). I've never seen 28 days later tbh, but it's on my to watch list! I'd also be okay with Zombieland zombies... especially if Emma Stone comes with 'em
> 
> @FireIsTheCleanser:
> 
> Joseph Gordon Leavitt as Batman in the Justice League movie. Yes or no?


I'd choose Walking Dead zombies too. Last thing I need are zombies that have the ability to climb_ over_ fences instead of just being stopped by them.

And as for Batman ehhh... Maybe if in the movies he was the actual Dick Grayson Robin yeah but for the one in the movies... I guess if they did it right in the JLA movie then he could be a pretty good Batman but my answer isn't automatically yes. Also, I can't wait for the Justice League movie!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> i meant places you might emigrate to _within the united states_. yeah i didn't think you were considering emigrating outside of the united states. i think i misused the word emigrate.
> 
> @ komorikun - i didn't know you cared about being next to a developed subway system. do you not want to drive? (i don't want to drive). and basuraeuropea told me how there is a significant Japanese population in southern brazil. did you stay in that area and do you have extended family or connections to Japanese people in brazil or something?


No, I don't really want to drive but I'm going to have to learn. SF's public transit is not very good. Why the hell is BART only one line within the city of SF? And the muni trains ares slower than the buses. Most everywhere in the US you have to drive.

Yeah, there are tons of Japanese in Sao Paulo and some in Curitiba. The state of Sao Paulo is not southern Brazil. It's south-eastern Brazil. No, I have no connections to them but I met many when I was there. The people under age 50 or so don't speak Japanese though.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

omg NO FIGHTING. confine it to your guys' visitor messages.

it was a band of a few people. i think you said how you _liked_ the guitar player. i don't know what else. someone was playing drums, someone was talking about freedom or repression. i forget where you posted it to.



komorikun said:


> No, I don't really want to drive but I'm going to have to learn. SF's public transit is not very good. Why the hell is BART only one line within the city of SF? And the muni trains ares slower than the buses. Most everywhere in the US you have to drive.
> 
> Yeah, there are tons of Japanese in Sao Paulo and some in Curitiba. The state of Sao Paulo is not southern Brazil. It's south-eastern Brazil. No, I have no connections to them but I met many when I was there. The people under age 50 or so don't speak Japanese though.


good luck with driving. my brother is learning to drive and he has SA but it is turning out to be pretty simple. can you speak japanese? and do they speak some english then? or mostly the native language of brazil?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> omg NO FIGHTING. confine it to your guy's visitor messages.
> 
> it was a band of a few people. i think you said how you _liked_ the guitar player. i don't know what else. someone was playing drums, someone was talking about freedom or repression. i forget where you posted it to.


Oh if I said I liked the guitar play then it was La Pobreska. Rebeldia! Revolucion! Rebeldia! Re-vo-lu-cion! Somos la comunidad rebelde, con el apoyo de nuestra gente! To be fair that was a _ska-core_ band. Ska mixed in with _hardcore_ punk music so it could be too rough. I like how creative ska bands are with their names, adding ska to it. La Pobre_ska_. La Mugro_ska_. Ra_ska_huelo.

@basuraeuropea and enfield How come you use punctuation and grammar correctly but don't capitalize your sentences?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah it was kind of rough i thought.

and i could decipher something you said in spanish for once. you said 'with the help of our people' i think . and omg is _that _what you want to contribute to. to the revolucion?? THAT COULD BE DANGEROUS.

@fireisthecleanser - what does 'ska' mean

==



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> @basuraeuropea and enfield How come you use punctuation and grammar correctly but don't capitalize your sentences?


on some other forum two people i liked didn't capitalize. so one day i decided to try not capitalizing. but little did i know that it would be very infectious and that i wouldn't be able to revert to capitalizing. it's like how when you realize you can cut a corner on something how it becomes impossible to not cut the corner the next time. i don't really encourage anyone to try it though. i think capitalizing is actually a good habit because sometimes you have to and i was naive and impressionable when i stopped doing it.

i think the reason for it is because it's a cheap way to seem more informal and to make your sentences seem softer or less harsh.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> @typemismatch: Is orange juice your favorite thing to drink?


Well the thing is that I don't drink much of it anymore, I have converted to tea (1 sugar and milk). Tea is the new king of drinks, but I do still like the occasional OJ, especially if I'm having a bowl of rice crispies. If you are really interested in OJ then I would recommend you read the following book, once you have read it then let me know what it says. It's 288 pages about orange juice so it should be a good read.

amazon link


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> Well the thing is that I don't drink much of it anymore, I have converted to tea (1 sugar and milk). Tea is the new king of drinks, but I do still like the occasional OJ, especially if I'm having a bowl of rice crispies. If you are really interested in OJ then I would recommend you read the following book, once you have read it then let me know what it says. It's 288 pages about orange juice so it should be a good read.
> 
> amazon link


A 288 page book about orange juice? What all is there to talk about orange juice?  It's good stuff, though.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

@shelbster18: Do u rly love lemon pies? and when was the last time u had 1!!! ^_^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> @shelbster18: Do u rly love lemon pies? and when was the last time u had 1!!! ^_^


Actually, lemon pies are my least favorite. I used to eat that kind but it's too much for me. I'm not crazy about it like I used to be. xD The last time I had one was probably 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> @basuraeuropea and enfield How come you use punctuation and grammar correctly but don't capitalize your sentences?


i only capitalise when i am writing something a bit more formal.

@brasilia - are you seriously considering having your nose done?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Bumped in memory of enfield! This was actually a really good idea for a thread.
> 
> Limmy - How exactly does one become a Scottish-Canadian Philadelphia sports fan?! Why Philly?


I miss him so much :c hopefully he gets unbanned at some point

Before I moved to Canada, my aunt lived in Philadelphia (well New Jersey, a place called Cherry Hill) but she always took me and my brother to go see Eagles/Flyers games, so I became a fan of them, not so much the 76ers or the Phillies although I still like both of those teams. So when I came to Toronto I didnt care for the Leafs much


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> he typed 'austEn'. madre mía.


looooooooooooooooooool



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Dude shut the **** up. How many "AustEn's" have you ever seen? Now how many "AustIn's" have you ever seen? Screw your mom. Which coincidentally is what I was doing last night. OHHHHHH! OHHHHHHH! OOOOOH! OOOOH! OOOHHH! That's not people jeering at your burn, that's the sounds your madre was making. OHHHHHH! OHHHHHHH! OOOOOH! OOOOH! OOOHHH! _Those_ are the people jeering.










:]



> @brasilia - are you seriously considering having your nose done?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHA!! do it - it's not much pain and i do look good, i must admit.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> @Daniel C - how the hell do you know the word pusillanimous, are you reading dictionaries or am I just being thick. Now I know the dutch word for pusillanimous which is kleinmoedig (according to Mr Google), I'm going to use this word often.


I hope you don't mind me answering this question with a five months and eight days delay. The answer is identical to you knowing the Dutch word for pusillanimous (although I would say 'lafhartig' is a better translation, but anyway). 
To be honest, half of the words longer than three syllables I use on this site come directly out of the mighty Google Translate. I wouldn't know what to do without it...


----------

